# 6 Nov 2014:  Soldier dies after training incident at CFB Wainwright, Alta.



## jollyjacktar (6 Nov 2014)

Sad news.   My deepest condolences to the family and comrades of Pte. Allen.   



> Updated
> Soldier dies after training incident at CFB Wainwright, Alta.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/soldier-dies-after-training-incident-at-cfb-wainwright-alta-1.2826744
> 
> ...



- mod edit to add date, link -


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2014)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends, and here's hoping for a speedy and full recovery for the injured soldier  

This, from the Info-machine:


> One Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) member has died, and another has received minor injuries as a result of a training incident at 3rd Canadian Division Training Centre in Wainwright, Alta. The incident occurred on Monday, November 3, 2014.
> 
> Private Steven Allen, 20, of Victoria, and another soldier were inside a tactical structure when it collapsed. Private Allen was airlifted to the University of Alberta Hospital where he died of his injuries.
> 
> ...



This, from the Minister of Defence:


> “It is with profound sorrow that I learned of the death of Private Steven Allen and the injury of a second soldier following an accident during a training exercise in Wainwright, Alberta.
> 
> “Pte Allen, who completed his Basic Military Qualification in February of this year, was training at 3rd Canadian Division Training Centre to become a fully-qualified Regular Force Infantry soldier at the time of the accident.
> 
> ...



This, from the Commander of Canada's Army:


> “I am deeply saddened by the news of the passing of Private Steven Allen following an incident that occurred during an infantry field training exercise at the 3rd Canadian Division (3 Cdn Div) Training Centre in Wainwright, Alberta, on November 3, 2014.  In any situation, the loss of a soldier is always tragic.
> 
> “Private Allen, who was training to become a fully-qualified Regular Force infantry soldier, was recruited out of Victoria, British Columbia. At the time of the incident, Private Allen was posted to the 3 Cdn Div Training Centre and was participating in a unit-led activity in the training area when the structure he and another soldier were occupying collapsed.  Private Allen completed his Basic Military Qualification in February 2014 and at the time of the accident had not served abroad.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Nov 2014)

RIP soldier


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Nov 2014)

RIP Pte Steven Allan; my sincere thoughts and condolences to his comrades, family and friends.


----------



## kratz (6 Nov 2014)

RIP Pte Steven Allan. My sincere thoughts are with your comrades, family and friends.


----------



## cupper (6 Nov 2014)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Nov 2014)

RIP Pte Allen.    

So young, but we are deeply thankful for your service, albeit sadly for such a short time.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Nov 2014)

Damn, another one gone too soon....


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2014)

This from the PM:


> “I learned with deep sadness today that Private Steven Allen passed away yesterday from injuries he sustained following a training accident last Monday at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright, which also left a second soldier injured.
> 
> “On behalf of all Canadians, Laureen and I offer our deepest condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Private Steven Allen. We also offer our prayers for the quick recovery of the other injured member of the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2014)

This, from the family:


> We would like to thank the Canadian military for the awesome assistance we have received during our time of sorrow.  Special thanks go out to Captain Jocelyn Roy and Padre Joe Almeida for their care and understanding.  We would also like to recognize the hard work and dedication of the medical staff at the University Hospital area 4A4, nurses Shelley, Alison and Xerxes and Dr. Mary Stephens.
> 
> We are heartbroken and have many unanswered questions about how this accident occurred.  The military life was what Steven wanted since he was a young man and he was fulfilling this dream in the short time he had with 2 PPCLI.  Steven was following his dreams and, despite many obstacles, he never gave up.  He wanted to serve his country and was so happy to be part of the military.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sully (7 Nov 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This, from the family:



Wow! An amazing family and statement.


----------



## Jamzes (7 Nov 2014)

My sympathies to the family and CF family.


----------

